# Old Sloan Regal Vacuum Breaker



## hanzkunzel (Feb 24, 2017)

I've got a urinal that has a very old school vacuum breaker that has what looks to be a swing check valve type deal that is not sealing when flushed. The area I have to work with is not high enough to stick a new vacuum breaker on it. This old one fits the new flush valve but obviously still does not work. Is there a way to rebuild it or get a new one that is it's same size. It's 3/4in shorter then the new style. I'll include a picture of it. I can lower the urinal, but seems it would be a lot less pain if I can get my hands on another old part or repair it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Think about this........ You have plenty of room. remove the stop and use brass ells to turn up and get high enough to correctly install the flush valve and VB.

Turn up and use a nipple then install the stop in the vertical, won't offset your center line. Easy......... 

Hmm, your running the service section?:001_huh:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The hard part is finding a 3/4" Polished Chrome Brass 90. Doable but not something your average supply house will stock.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> The hard part is finding a 3/4" Polished Chrome Brass 90. Doable but not something your average supply house will stock.


Amazon & Google are your friend.

https://www.amazon.com/Jaclo-16301-...1491338184&sr=8-4&keywords=chrome+3/4"+IPS+90


https://www.amazon.com/Chrome-Plate...-1-fkmr0&keywords=chrome+3/4"+x+3"+IPS+nipple


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

As I said, doable. 
The internet is the go to when you can't get it locally. Problem is you have to wait and if they get it wrong (which happens all too often) you have to start all over again.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GAN said:


> Think about this........ You have plenty of room. remove the stop and use brass ells to turn up and get high enough to correctly install the flush valve and VB.
> 
> Turn up and use a nipple then install the stop in the vertical, won't offset your center line. Easy.........
> 
> Hmm, your running the service section?:001_huh:














Agreed. To original poster, do what this highly-esteemed professional colleague says to do. 

I would tell customer straight up that the old parts are NA {not available}. Period. No hemming and hawing or 'oh well I'll see if I can find it.'

Just re-do with new parts. That is my 2 cents.

I remember an old manager of mine that used to say you have to lead them down the path that you want them to follow.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I remember an old manager of mine that used to say you have to lead them down the path that you want them to follow.


A good salesperson can do this. A really good one can make them thinks it's their idea.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> The hard part is finding a 3/4" Polished Chrome Brass 90. Doable but not something your average supply house will stock.


By the looks of the existing valve the customer is probably not too concerned about a polished chrome 90


----------



## hanzkunzel (Feb 24, 2017)

Took your advice with the ST 90 GAN. Turned out awesome. I owe you a beer kind sir. Sometimes it's good to get slapped and start thinking outside the box again.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why not replace the bolt caps with shiny new ones? 
There's a product called Zud that would remove the rust marks.
https://www.amazon.com/Zud-Heavy-Duty-Cleanser-16-Ounce/dp/B00453EOS2


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I just worked on a similar era sloan valve. The diaphram body was brass. I have never seen a diaphram with a brass body that holds the diaphram.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Good job.

I kind of liked the aged green patina of the old valve ... plus the nuts/washers matched. I give you an extra thumbs up for posting pics of your repair. Lots of people are scared to post pics here for fear of dissection and criticism.


----------



## bretttn (Feb 7, 2017)

GAN said:


> Think about this........ You have plenty of room. remove the stop and use brass ells to turn up and get high enough to correctly install the flush valve and VB.
> 
> Turn up and use a nipple then install the stop in the vertical, won't offset your center line. Easy.........
> 
> Hmm, your running the service section?:001_huh:


Okay I am extremely impressed with your quick insight. Seeing replies like this make me want to check in more often. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

bretttn said:


> Okay I am extremely impressed with your quick insight. Seeing replies like this make me want to check in more often.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




Chuckle, I'm a legend in my own mind :no:. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*just a thought is all*



Plumbus said:


> The hard part is finding a 3/4" Polished Chrome Brass 90. Doable but not something your average supply house will stock.


if brass wont do as a fitting why not tin brass fitting. again just a thought following ur line of thinking.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Chrome spray paint


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Chrome spray paint





Are you just trying to boost your post count by posting simple stupid replies to old posts?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Are you just trying to boost your post count by posting simple stupid replies to old posts?


The post before his brought it back from a year and a half worth of time in the grave.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> The post before his brought it back from a year and a half worth of time in the grave.



So what? I don't have an issue with "necroposting" if you add to the conversation. He just posted a couple pointless remarks only a couple words long on several posts.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> So what? I don't have an issue with "necroposting" if you add to the conversation. He just posted a couple pointless remarks only a couple words long on several posts.


I guess you're right. I was probably subconsciously taking into account some of the other ridiculous things the previous poster has come up with.

Carry on, gentlemen. :vs_cool:


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is how it was done at the SF War Memorial Opera house


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

